# What is plot printing?



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw a video of how spreadshirt makes their tees. It's a method called 'Plot Printing' which is a high quality and professional form of printing onto clothing. Print is very soft plus designs won't fade. Plot Printing then breaks down into two different subsets; Flex and Flock - Flock is a soft, fuzzy fabric while flex is smooth and shiny.

What exactly is this? Could it be referring to vinyl transfers or plastisol? The video shows them using a heat press. I'm also curious to know if this method rules over screen printing (altho that would be very hard)...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Plot printing is really heatpressing heat applied vinyl. A plotter or CAD Plotter commonly called a cutter on this forum is a computer assisted drafting machine that can be fitted with a blade or pen to produce vector graphics.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm also curious to know if this method rules over screen printing (altho that would be very hard)..


It has certain benefits (like being able to do one t-shirt economically), and certain drawbacks (can't do fades, photographs)

More comparison info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/versus/


----------

